# Als vom Osten kommend



## bearded

Guten Tag allerseits

Ich möchte gerne wissen, ob folgender Satz, der neulich von einem Muttersprachler geschrieben wurde, grammatikalisch ganz richtig/korrekt ist:

_Als vom Osten kommend ist mir lediglich 'Flieger'  für Spielzeugflugzeuge usw. geläufig._

Ich hätte anstatt des unterstrichenen Teils geschrieben: ''Als vom Osten Kommend*em* ist mir...'' (gleicher Kasus bei Apposition und Bezugswort 'mir')
oder  '' vom Osten kommend..''(ohne 'als') , oder allenfalls ''da vom Osten kommend''. Aber von der Syntax her erscheinen mir diese beiden letzten Alternativlösungen auch nicht befriedigend: denn man könnte denken (wie übrigens beim Originalsatz auch), dass ''kommend'' sich auf ''Flieger'' beziehe.
Was meint Ihr?

Im Voraus besten Dank.


----------



## Frieder

bearded said:


> Als vom Osten kommend ist mir lediglich 'Flieger' für Spielzeugflugzeuge usw. geläufig.


... scheint eine spontane, unbedachte (im wörtlichen Sinne) Formulierung zu sein. Ich hätte vielleicht eher geschrieben „Mir, als aus dem Osten Stammendem, ist _Flieger _lediglich als Bezeichnung für Spielzeugflugzeuge geläufig”.

Aber nicht immer hat man Lust, so etwas mit Bedacht auszuformulieren. Letzten Endes versteht man doch auch so, was gemeint ist.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> denn man könnte denken (wie übrigens beim Originalsatz auch), dass ''kommend'' sich auf ''Flieger'' beziehe.


So habe ich es nicht verstanden. Zumindest das Prinzip der "kurzen Bindung" steht dem entgegen.
Um es so zu verstehen, wäre sehr konkreter Kontext erforderlich, der hier nicht gegeben ist. Entgegen steht auch, dass "Flieger" in Anführungsstrichen steht, die eine metasprachliche Erklärung darstellen.

Um es verständlicher zu machen, ist ein Komma möglich:

_Als vom/aus dem Osten kommend, ist mir lediglich 'Flieger' für Spielzeugflugzeuge usw. geläufig. _


Ich würde aber den Satz aus stilistischen Gründen ebenfalls umformen.


----------



## διαφορετικός

bearded said:


> Als vom Osten kommend ist mir lediglich 'Flieger' für Spielzeugflugzeuge usw. geläufig.


Zuerst vermutete ich, es solle heissen: "Mir ist lediglich bekannt, dass die Verwendung des Wortes 'Flieger' für Spielzeugflugzeuge u.ä. vom Osten kommt."


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> Letzten Endes versteht man doch auch so, was gemeint ist.


Hätte ''Als Ostdeutscher/als vom Osten Kommender ist mir...'' eine bessere und annehmbare Lösung dargestellt, oder empfindest Du/empfindet Ihr auch dabei unbedingt die Notwendigkeit der Kasus-Kongruenz (''als Ostdeutschem/als vom Osten Kommendem ist mir..'')?


----------



## bearded

διαφορετικός said:


> Zuerst vermutete ich, es solle heissen: "Mir ist lediglich bekannt, dass die Verwendung des Wortes 'Flieger' für Spielzeugflugzeuge u.ä. vom Osten kommt."


Meinerseits hatte ich zuerst verstanden, nur ''Flieger'' sei die richtige Bezeichnung für Spielzeugflugzeuge: denn auch die Stellung von ''lediglich'' ist mMn im Originalsatz falsch.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Meinerseits hatte ich zuerst verstanden, nur ''Flieger'' sei die richtige Bezeichnung für Spielzeugflugzeuge: denn auch die Stellung von ''lediglich'' ist mMn im Originalsatz falsch.


Ich verstehe es immer noch so. Es ist aber inhaltlich falsch, wenn man es verallgemeinert.
Ich denke, auch der Begriff "Flugzeug" kann für Spielzeugflugzeuge verwendet werden, wenn man vom Osten kommt.

Ich hätte für mich gesagt:
_Als Ossi ist mir lediglich 'Flieger' für Spielzeugflugzeuge usw. geläufig._ 
Inhaltlich ist es falsch, weil mir auch andere Bezeichnungen geläufig sind - und es nicht von der Herkunft abhängt.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Ich verstehe es immer noch so


Aber gemeint war mE ''...ist mir die Bezeichnung  'Flieger' _nur für Spielzeugflugzeuge usw._ geläufig. Frieder hat es auch so verstanden (#2).
Also nicht, dass_ nur 'Flieger'_ richtig wäre.


----------



## Hutschi

"lediglich"="nur"

_1. Als Ossi ist mir lediglich/nur 'Flieger' für Spielzeugflugzeuge usw. geläufig.

Der Satz selbst ist zweideutig.

Eindeutig wäre:
2. Als Ossi ist mir 'Flieger'   lediglich/nur  für Spielzeugflugzeuge usw. geläufig.
3. Als Ossi ist mir für Spielzeugflugzeuge lediglich/nur 'Flieger' geläufig.

Das führt den ersten Satz zu mehr Eindeutigkeit, denn sonst hätte man 2. oder 3. genommen. _
Semantisch bleibt es falsch, wenn man "mir" nicht als rein persönliche Meinung versteht sondern es verallgemeinert auf alle, die aus dem Osten kommen.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Der Satz selbst ist zweideutig.


Anhand des anderen Threads, aus dem der betreffende Satz stammt, wird die Bedeutung hoffentlich deutlicher.
Flugzeug vs. Flieger (#17).


----------



## Hutschi

Dort ist der Satz natürlich durch den Kontext eindeutig. Flieger=Spielzeugflugzeug und Ähnliches. Flieger<>Militärflugzeug und Ähnliches.


----------



## διαφορετικός

bearded said:


> empfindet Ihr auch dabei unbedingt die Notwendigkeit der Kasus-Kongruenz (''als Ostdeutschem/als vom Osten Kommendem ist mir..'')?


Wenn sich "kommend" auf "mir" bezieht, dann sollte "kommend" substantiviert gebraucht werden, und dann auch die Kongruenz (Dativ) zeigen. Wenn sich "kommend" hingegen auf "geläufig sein" bezieht, wäre "kommend" in Ordnung.


----------



## anahiseri

Ich habe es zunächst so verstanden, dass  der Sprecher nur ein bestimmtes Modell von im Osten hergestellten Spielflugzeugen kennt, und zwar das Modell "Flieger"-
Beim aufmerksameren Lesen bin ich zum Schluss gekommen, dass "Flieger" kein Modell ist, sondern der gewöhnliche Ausdruck im Osten für "Spielflugzeug", und dass sich "kommend" auf dieses Wort bezieht.
Und zuletzt ist mir iklar geworden, dass sich "aus dem Osten kommend" auf den Sprecher beziehen kann. Das ist wohl die wahrscheinlichste Interpretation. Die Struktur erinnert mich an eine lateinische  und englische Konstruktion


----------



## bearded

διαφορετικός said:


> Wenn sich "kommend" hingegen auf "geläufig sein" bezieht


Wäre das wirklich möglich? In dem Fall würde es sich letzten Endes schon wieder auf 'Flieger' beziehen - mMn.


----------



## διαφορετικός

bearded said:


> Wäre das wirklich möglich?


Im Originalsatz kann ich das nicht beurteilen, da ich ihn nicht ganz verstehe. Aber der folgende, ähnliche Satz ist meiner Meinung nach zulässig und verständlich:
"Als vom Osten kommend sind mir z.B. die Österreicher bekannt."
Oder noch einfacher:
"Als höflich und hilfsbereit kenne ich meine Nachbarn."



bearded said:


> In dem Fall würde es sich letzten Endes schon wieder auf 'Flieger' beziehen - mMn.


Ja, oder vielleicht auf die Wortgruppe "_'Flieger'  für Spielzeugflugzeuge usw."._


----------



## berndf

Ich habe mit dem Satz keine Probleme. Kommend ist für mich hier ein adverbial gebrauchtes Partizip (oder auch ein unflektiertes Verbaladjektiv; diese Kontroverse ist an dieser Stelle egal) und das ganz unterstrichene Konstrukt eine Adverbiale. Dem Satz vorangestellt adverbiale Partizip Präsens Konstrukte bezieht sich i.d.R. auf das Subjekt im Kontext der im Satz beschriebenen Handlung. Z.B.:

_Aus der Seitenstraße kommend__ trat er ins Licht der Straßenlaterne._
_Vor Wut schäumend rannte er dem Dieb hinterher._
Insofern ist der Ausdruck für mich unmittelbar verständlich als sich auf das Subjekt _ich_ beziehend.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> Dem Satz vorangestellt adverbiale Partizip Präsens Konstrukte bezieht sich i.d.R. auf das Subjekt im Kontext der im Satz beschriebenen Handlung.


Klar. Im diskutierten Fall passen aber die beiden Dinge nicht zusammen. Oder findest du folgende Formulierung richtig?
"Ich, als von Osten kommend, ..."
Richtig finde ich nur die Forumulierung ohne "als", nämlich "Ich, von Osten kommend, ...", und die Formulierung mit Substantivierung und Flexion, nämlich "Ich, als von Osten Kommender, ...".


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Richtig finde ich nur die Forumulierung ohne "als", nämlich "Ich, von Osten kommend, ..."


Ich nicht. Ich kann dein Problem mit dem _als_ nicht nachvollziehen. Das _als_ verstärkt für mich lediglich den Konnex zur Satzaussage, d.h. dass aus dem Osten zu kommen keine bloße Zusatzinformation sondern etwas für die Feststellung wesentliches ist.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Das "als" sehe ich hier als eine Art Gleichheitszeichen (wie gerade in diesem Satz). Ein Adjektiv (oder gar Adverb) kann ich aber nicht mit einem Pronomen "gleichsetzen".



berndf said:


> Das _als_ verstärkt für mich lediglich den Konnex zur Satzaussage


Diese Funktion des "als" kenne ich wohl nicht. Was wäre ein möglichst einfaches Beispiel dafür?


----------



## Hutschi

διαφορετικός said:


> Richtig finde ich nur die Forumulierung ohne "als", nämlich "Ich, von Osten(=Himmelsrichtung) kommend, ...", und die Formulierung mit Substantivierung und Flexion, nämlich "Ich, als von Osten Kommender, ...".


Das hat aber eine völlig andere Bedeutung als "Ich, als vo*m* Osten(=Ostdeutschland) kommend, "
---

PS:
Ich, als Ossi, ...
Ich, als jemand, der aus dem Osten/aus Ostdeutschland kommt, ...
verkürzt_
Ich, als aus dem Osten kommend, ...


Die Relevanz, von wo man herstammt, verschwindet allmählich, vielleicht auch irgendwann beim Einkommen, bei der Rente, bei der Stellung in größeren Betrieben oder in den Behörden und beim Eigentum.

Dagegen bleiben einige sprachliche Eigenheiten relevant.


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Diese Funktion des "als" kenne ich wohl nicht. Was wäre ein möglichst einfaches Beispiel dafür?


Ich weiß nicht genau, woher diese Interpretation bei mir genau kommt. Das Verständnis ist intuitiv. Vielleicht in Analogie zu Konstrukten wie _Ich empfand ihn als sehr zuvorkommend_.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> Das hat aber eine völlig andere Bedeutung als "Ich, als vo*m* Osten(=Ostdeutschland) kommend, "


Ja, den Unterschied sehe ich auch, war mir beim Lesen oder beim Schreiben wohl nicht aufgefallen. Mein "Argument" (das ich im Moment auch nicht weiter genau begründen kann) bleibt dabei das gleiche.



berndf said:


> _Ich empfand ihn als sehr zuvorkommend_


In diesem Beispiel fehlt mir die Substantivierung nicht, vielleicht dank dem Verb "empfand".


----------



## tatüta

Hutschi said:


> Das hat aber eine völlig andere Bedeutung als "Ich, als vo*m* Osten


Ich wundere mich etwas darüber, dass _vom_ Osten und nicht _aus dem_ Osten verwendet wird, da "der Osten" ja kein Punkt ist, sondern ein (ehm. politisch definierter) Raum.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Insofern ist der Ausdruck für mich unmittelbar verständlich als sich auf das Subjekt _ich_ beziehend.


Wo bleibt im betroffenen Satz das Subjekt _ich_? Meinst Du semantisch?  Denn ich sehe nur _mir_ (Dativ), und das eigentliche Subjekt ist wohl ''Flieger''.



berndf said:


> Dem Satz vorangestellt adverbiale Partizip Präsens Konstrukte bezieht sich i.d.R. auf das Subjekt im Kontext der im Satz beschriebenen Handlung.


...oder meinst Du, ''kommend'' beziehe sich auf ''Flieger''?

Darin besteht eben mMn die Schwierigkeit.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> ...oder meinst Du, ''kommend'' beziehe sich auf ''Flieger''?
> 
> Darin besteht eben mMn die Schwierigkeit.


Ah, klar, jetzt verstehe ich das Problem. Wahrscheinlich habe ich das nicht richtig analysiert. Diese adverbialen Partizipien beziehen sich wohl eher auf den semantischen Agens als auf das grammatische Subjekt.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Mit folgendem eingefügtem Komma kommt mir der Satz richtiger vor, wenn auch nicht ganz richtig:
"Als vom Osten kommend *,* ist mir lediglich 'Flieger'  für Spielzeugflugzeuge usw. geläufig."
Das erinnert mich ein wenig ans Französische ("En venant de l'est, ..."), klingt nicht ganz deutsch.

PS: Ich sehe gerade, dass Hutschi das auch schon vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Mit folgendem eingefügtem Komma kommt mir der Satz richtiger vor, wenn auch nicht ganz richtig:
> "Als vom Osten kommend *,* ist mir lediglich 'Flieger'  für Spielzeugflugzeuge usw. geläufig."
> Das erinnert mich ein wenig ans Französische ("En venant de l'est, ..."), klingt nicht ganz deutsch.


Im Französischen kann, im Englischen werden i.d.R. initiale Adverbiale mit Komma abgetrennt. Im Deutschen normalerweise nicht.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> adverbialen Partizipien


Das ist wohl das Problem: Wenn sich "Als vom Osten kommend" auf das Personalpronomen "mir" bezieht, mit der Funktion des Gleichsetzens ("ich" bin "von Osten kommend"), dann kann es doch _nicht_ als adverbial gelten, denn es hat nichts mit dem Verb "ist ... geläufig" zu tun. Das "als" kann ich auch nicht als Einleitung einer Verlaufsform wie im Englischen ("...ing") oder Französischen ("En ...") sehen (was tatsächlich adverbiale Funktion hätte), denn diese Funktion hat "als" im Deutschen meines Wissens nicht. Daher finde ich weiterhin, "kommend" müsste hier substantiviert und flektiert stehen.


----------



## bearded

Ich stimme *διαφορετικός *(#28) zu.

Vgl.


bearded said:


> oder '' vom Osten kommend..''(ohne 'als')


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> dann kann es doch _nicht_ als adverbial gelten, denn es hat nichts mit dem Verb "ist ... geläufig" zu tun.


Adverben müssen sich nicht unbedingt auf Verben beziehen. Das ist nur eine von mehreren Verwendungen von Adverben. Der Name _Ad*verb*_ ist da vielleicht etwas irreführend. 

Anderes Beispiel: _ein besonders großes Haus_. Hier bezieht sich das Adverb auf ein Adjektiv.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> Adverben müssen sich nicht unbedingt auf Verben beziehen.


Ja, einverstanden. Aber worauf bezieht sich "als vom Osten kommend" denn im Beispiel? Auf "mir". Wie kann ein Adverbial sich auf "mir" beziehen? Ich sehe nur die Möglichkeit der "Verlaufsform". Und diese würde ich immer ohne "als" formulieren: "Vom Osten kommend".


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich sehe nur die Möglichkeit der "Verlaufsform".


Ich kann die beim besten Willen nicht sehen.


διαφορετικός said:


> Aber worauf bezieht sich "als vom Osten kommend" denn im Beispiel?


Auf den semantischen Agens im Kontext der Satzaussage.

Das ist ein Spezialfall von Adverbialen, die sich auf die gesamte Satzaussage beziehen wie:

_Zur Implementierung dieser Maßnahmen wurde eine neue Behörde eingerichtet._
_Heute kam ich zu spät ins Büro._
_Vernünftigerweise kann das Gegenteil nicht gelten._


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> Das ist ein Spezialfall von Adverbialen, die sich auf die gesamte Satzaussage beziehen wie:


Danke, ich kann mir das nun syntaktisch vorstellen ...


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> Das erinnert mich ein wenig ans Französische ("En venant de l'est, ...")
> [....]
> Das "als" kann ich auch nicht als Einleitung einer Verlaufsform wie im Englischen ("...ing") oder Französischen ("En ...") sehen (was tatsächlich adverbiale Funktion hätte)


"en venant de l'est" ist nicht richtig.

Es müsste (auf Französisch) heißen
- entweder: *Venant* de l'est, je ne connais que .....  (Aus dem/ Vom Osten kommend ......)
- oder: *En tant que* (personne) venant de l'est, ..... (*= als* aus dem/ vom Osten kommend/ Kommender), das würde aber kein Mensch sagen!

Nebenbei gesagt "_Als vom Osten kommend/ Kommender_" würde ich auch nicht sagen .......
"Da ich aus dem Osten komme, ....." (z.B.) fände ich viel natürlicher.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Nebenbei gesagt "_Als vom Osten kommend/ Kommender_" würde ich auch nicht sagen .......
> "Da ich aus dem Osten komme, ....." (z.B.) fände ich viel natürlicher.


Darauf habe ich fast gewartet. Ich frage mich nämlich ob es hier kleine aber feine regionale Unterschiede gibt und ihr kommt beide aus dem alemannischen Sprachraum.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Darauf habe ich fast gewartet.


Empfindest _Du _die Form "*als *vom / aus dem Osten *kommend*" als gängiges Deutsch?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Empfindest _Du _die Form "*als *vom / aus dem Osten *kommend*" als gängiges Deutsch?


Ich weiß zumindest, dass es mir nicht als irgendwie ungewöhnlich aufgefallen ist.


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> Es müsste (auf Französisch) heißen [...]


Danke - ja, der Gérondif passt hier wohl nicht.



berndf said:


> ob es hier kleine aber feine regionale Unterschiede gibt


Vielleicht. Die kritische Frage (die ich verneinen würde und du vermutlich bejahen würdest) ist wohl die, ob "als vom Osten kommend" formell auf den ganzen Satz bezogen werden (oder auf andere Weise adverbial benutzt werden) kann, obschon "vom Osten kommend" eigentlich nur den Agens beschreiben soll.


----------



## Hutschi

Zum Komma:
Neue Rechtschreibung:
https://www.rechtschreibrat.com/DOX/rfdr_Regeln_2016_veroeffentlicht_2017.pdf

Ob das Komma notwendig ist, weiß ich nicht genau.
Aber es gilt jedenfalls nach neuer Rechtschreibung:

§78: 





> Oft liegt es im Ermessen des Schreibenden, ob er etwas mit Komma als Zusatz oder Nachtrag kennzeichnen will oder nicht.
> Dies betrifft
> ...
> 
> (3) Infinitiv-, Partizip- oder Adjektivgruppen oder entsprechende Wortgruppen (siehe aber § 75 sowie § 77(6) und (7)): :::
> Durch eine Tasse Kaffee gestärkt(,) werden wir die Arbeit fortsetzen. Darauf aufmerksam gemacht(,) haben wir den Fehler beseitigt.
> :::



§75 E2: In den Fällen, die nicht durch § 75(1) bis (3) geregelt sind, kann ein Komma gesetzt werden, um die Gliederung deutlich zu machen bzw. um Missverständnisse auszuschließen. *Dasselbe gilt für Partizip-, Adjektiv- und entsprechende Wortgruppen* (siehe § 77(7) und § 78(3)).

In der Quelle findet man genauere Angaben.

Ich selbst würde hier das Komma setzen, um die Gliederung deutlicher zu machen.
Außerdem vereinfacht es alles, weil man nicht erst nachsehen muss, ob ein Komma optional ist oder gesetzt werden muss. Es erleichtert das Lesen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> "en venant de l'est" ist nicht richtig.
> 
> Es müsste (auf Französisch) heißen
> - entweder: *Venant* de l'est, je ne connais que .....  (Aus dem/ Vom Osten kommend ......)


Das würde dafür sprechen, dass das Partizip hier adjektivisch und nicht adverbial aufgefasst wird. Im Englischen gibt es auch Grammatiken, die Einleitungen wie _Coming from the est, ... _als adjektivisch auffassen. Vielleicht muss man das ja im Deutschen auch als unflektiertes Adjektiv auffassen. Ich sagte zwar, das spiele keine Rolle; aber vielleicht ja doch?


----------



## anahiseri

Ich habe auf einer Website (cafe-lingua) diesen Beispielsatz gefunden und frage mich, ob die Partizip-Konstruktion  der "unseren" Satzes gleichgestellt werden kann:
Wie ein Wasserfall redend, bemerkte er nicht, dass der Chef hereingekommen war.
_Als vom Osten kommend,  ist mir lediglich 'Flieger' für Spielzeugflugzeuge usw. geläufig.

wie - Art und Weise_
als - ?
Im ersten Satz bezieht sich das Partizip natürlich auf das Subjekt "er". In "unserem" Satz ist das Subjekt "Flieger", aber es ist nicht klar, ob der Sprecher dies tatsächlich meint.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich versuche mal einen Beispielsatz mit Adjektiv zum Vergleich, wobei sich aber der Sinn stark ändert:


bearded said:


> Als vom Osten kommend ist mir lediglich 'Flieger' für Spielzeugflugzeuge usw. geläufig.



Als neu ist mir lediglich 'Flieger' für Spielzeugflugzeuge usw. geläufig.
Als östlich ist mir lediglich 'Flieger' für Spielzeugflugzeuge usw. geläufig.

Beides bezieht sich dann auf "Flieger" - ziemlich eindeutig.
Irgendetwas blockiert hier die Bedeutung: "als (neuer/östlicher) Person"  (Edit: leicht verbessert, um Beziehungen klarer zu zeigen.)



anahiseri said:


> _Wie ein Wasserfall redend, bemerkte er nicht, dass der Chef hereingekommen war.
> Als vom Osten kommend,  ist mir lediglich 'Flieger' für Spielzeugflugzeuge usw. geläufig._


Ich denke, diese sind "genügend" ähnlich.
Beide sind entsprechend äquivalent zu
_als jemand, der wie ein Wasserfall redet ...
als jemand, der vom Osten kommt, ..._


----------



## anahiseri

Hutschi said:


> Ich versuche mal einen Beispielsatz mit Adjektiv zum Vergleich, wobei sic h aber der Sinn stark ändert:
> 
> 
> Als neu ist mir lediglich 'Flieger' für Spielzeugflugzeuge usw. geläufig.
> Als östlich ist mir lediglich 'Flieger' für Spielzeugflugzeuge usw. geläufig.
> 
> Beides bezieht sich dann auf "Flieger" - ziemlich eindeutig.
> Irgendetwas blockiert hier die Bedeutung: "als östlicher Person"


Das ist ein interessanter Versuch. Eigenartigerweise ist das bei dem eben erwähnten Beispiel anders:
Wie ein Wasserfall redend, bemerkte er nicht, dass der Chef hereingekommen war.
Laut wie ein Wasserfall, bemerkte. . . .  Ich glaube, an diesem Satz ist nichts auszusetzen (obwohl nicht idiomatisch, zugegeben)


----------



## bearded

Ich denke, der Verfasser des betreffenden Satzes hat (vermutlich ungewollt) eine Art ''absolutes Partizip'' gebildet, wobei die zwei Satzteile verschiedene Subjekte haben:
Vgl. Französisch _Dieu aidant, nous vaincrons _(wörtlich ''Gott helfend, werden wir siegen'': Subjekte jew. Gott und wir)
_Vom Osten kommend ist mir 'Flieger'...geläufig _(Subjekte jew. ''ich'' und Flieger).
Es handelt sich zwar um eine im Deutschen nicht existierende bzw. sehr ungewöhnliche Konstruktion, welche aber in Romanischen Sprachen - besonders bei feststehenden Ausdrücken - recht üblich ist. Im Lateinischen war es _ablativus absolutus: _Deo adiuvante vincemus.
Der Originalsatz klingt jedenfalls - in meinen Ohren und besonders mit dem anfänglichen ''als'' - nach wie vor grammatikalisch nicht korrekt.


----------



## Hutschi

anahiseri said:


> ...
> 
> _wie - Art und Weise_
> als - ?
> Im ersten Satz bezieht sich das Partizip natürlich auf das Subjekt "er". In "unserem" Satz ist das Subjekt "Flieger", aber es ist nicht klar, ob der Sprecher dies tatsächlich meint.


als vom Osten kommend -> als jemand/etwas, der/das vom Osten kommt =  (persönliche) Eigenschaft + Zuweisung einer Person/eines Gegenstandes


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> 2. Als Ossi ist mir 'Flieger' ...


Ich würde die Als-Apposition im Vorfeld des Satzes nicht unbedingt von Ihrem Bezugswort „mir“ trennen:

_Mir als Ossi ist 'Flieger' ..._​_Mir als aus dem Osten Stammendem ist 'Flieger' ..._​
Ansonsten kommt es zu einer Split-NP-Topikalisierung mit Betonung des Appositivs „als Ossi“, was natürlich beabsichtigt sein kann:


			
				https://deutschegrammatik20.de/attribute/die-apposition/ said:
			
		

> Appositionen mit _als_ können auch vom Bezugswort getrennt werden.
> 
> Beispiel:
> 
> _Ich als Lehrer_ bin gegen harte Strafen für Kinder.
> _Als Lehrer_ bin _ich_ gegen harte Strafen für Kinder.


----------



## Hutschi

Das ergäbe:
Mir, als vom Osten kommend, ist lediglich 'Flieger' für Spielzeugflugzeuge usw. geläufig.

Die Split-NP-Topikalisierung erklärt es gut, auch den Zusammenhang mit "mir" in Dativ statt Nominativ.

Split-NP-Topikalisierung  kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Empfindest _Du _die Form "*als *vom / aus dem Osten *kommend*" als gängiges Deutsch?


Ich ja. Ich komme ja vom Osten. (Ohne die Erklärung - also nur: "als kommend" ist es natürlich kein natürliches Deutsch.)

vom Osten/aus dem Osten = aus dem Gebiet der ehemaligen DDR (Im gegebenen Kontext. In allgemeinem Kontext könnte es Himmelsrichtung sein.)
von Osten = Himmelsrichtung.

PS: als ... kommend - siehe #46, Gernot.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Das ergäbe:
> Mir, als vom Osten kommend, ist lediglich 'Flieger' für Spielzeugflugzeuge usw. geläufig.


Ich halte diesen Satz für ungrammatisch. Das wäre auch keine Apposition, die in der Regel mit ihrem Bezugswort kongruieren soll und nicht mit Komma angeschlossen wird.
Partizipialsätze besetzen andererseits normalerweise nicht (niemals?) das Vorfeld gemeinsam mit ihrem Bezugswort, dem Subjekt.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke, Gernot.

"Mir, als vom Osten kommend" steht ja kurz für:
"Mir, als einem, der vom Osten kommt" - und das kongruiert.

Jedenfalls wird die Wendung "mir, als ..." relativ oft verwendet, und die einfache Regel, wo sie zutrifft, hast Du ja benannt: Kongruenz.

Wobei ich nicht verstehe, wieso  "_Mir, als vom Osten kommend,"_ nicht kongruiert.

Für den einfachen Fall gilt:
Duden: Funktionen von „als“

*



			als
		
Click to expand...





			bei Appositionen und Vergleichen
		
Click to expand...

*


> In Fällen wie _sie als Verkäuferin,_ also bei Appositionen, treten meist die größten Probleme mit _als_ auf, nämlich wenn es um den Kasus der angeschlossenen Wortgruppe geht. Steht das Bezugswort im Nominativ, Dativ oder Akkusativ, dann muss der Anschluss im gleichen Fall erfolgen: _Mir als gutem Skifahrer wäre das nicht passiert. Für den Trainer als Verantwortlichen ist das sicher peinlich._



Für den Genitiv gelten Sonderregeln:



> Wenn jedoch das Bezugswort im Genitiv steht, dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Enthält die _als_-Gruppe ein Artikelwort, steht sie im Genitiv: _das Aufstellen des Christbaums als des wichtigsten Symbols für Weihnachten._ Enthält sie kein Artikelwort, wird sie in der Regel in den Nominativ gesetzt: _das Erscheinen des Sterns als leuchtender Wegweiser._



Den Komparativ lasse ich hier weg, er gehört nicht zum Thema, ist aber in der Quelle beschrieben.


----------



## anahiseri

Hutschi said:


> als vom Osten kommend -> als jemand/etwas, der/das vom Osten kommt =  (persönliche) Eigenschaft + Zuweisung einer Person/eines Gegenstandes


Ja, die Bedeutung ist klar, nur weiss ich nicht, wie man die Funktion des  mit dem "als" eingeleiteten Partizips nennt.


----------

